# Technique, Theory, Playing Tips and Tricks > Theory, Technique, Tips and Tricks >  Mandolin fretboard diagram needed with notes

## Wayne Bagley

I have made this post in the Newbies Group but I would like to also post it here. I hope that it's okay.

I am looking for a printable diagram of the mandolin fretboard WITH the accompanying notes on the staff so you can match up the positions when needed.

I have seen many such diagrams done for the guitar but none for the mandolin.

Please let me know if you are able to help.

----------


## Phil Goodson

here's one.
Googling mandolin fingerboard yields others.

Welcome to the Forum.  You'll find lots of info here on the mandolincafe.com site.

Oops.  I didn't notice that you wanted the staff notes too.  I'll keep looking.

Okay, I'm back.  Harder than I expected to find the chart you want.

I suggest looking at the shareware files on our own Pete Martin's web page.   Good info.

----------


## Ed Goist

I really like these fretboard diagrams for chord structures.
Welcome!

----------

Alan Lackey, 

mandopulu

----------


## Wayne Bagley

> here's one.
> Googling mandolin fingerboard yields others.
> 
> Welcome to the Forum.  You'll find lots of info here on the mandolincafe.com site.
> 
> Oops.  I didn't notice that you wanted the staff notes too.  I'll keep looking.
> 
> Okay, I'm back.  Harder than I expected to find the chart you want.
> 
> I suggest looking at the shareware files on our own Pete Martin's web page.   Good info.


thank you
I have a great chart for guitar (if anyone needs it!) but yet to find on for the mandolin.

----------


## Wayne Bagley

> I really like these fretboard diagrams for chord structures.
> Welcome!


thanks also - I'll take a look at this.

----------


## fanmando

Have you looked into the "Fiddlewidget" tools for mandolin? It's a slick little slide rule that puts a map of the fingerboard behind a color-coded major-scale layout in standard tuning. You set it to, say the key of D, and everything not in that key is hidden, and the visible notes are color-coded so you immediately see all the D chords, all the way up the neck. Plus you learn a little theory pushing it around, so it gets to be almost like a big chord book, in a small package with no page turning. 

You can get it from Elderly, Janet Davis, and several other outlets--just google "fiddlewidget" and you can probably find it.

----------


## JonZ

Your request is trickier than it initially sounds. You will probably need two diagrams: flats & sharps.

----------


## Wayne Bagley

> Have you looked into the "Fiddlewidget" tools for mandolin? It's a slick little slide rule that puts a map of the fingerboard behind a color-coded major-scale layout in standard tuning. You set it to, say the key of D, and everything not in that key is hidden, and the visible notes are color-coded so you immediately see all the D chords, all the way up the neck. Plus you learn a little theory pushing it around, so it gets to be almost like a big chord book, in a small package with no page turning. 
> 
> You can get it from Elderly, Janet Davis, and several other outlets--just google "fiddlewidget" and you can probably find it.


thank you fanmando

----------


## Mandophyte

Wayne,

Will this post help?

See the middle item.

----------


## fanmando

> thank you fanmando


You bet. Here's the Fiddlewidget.com link; most of the demos are banjo-specific, but the same ideas apply.

http://www.fiddlewidget.com/

----------


## GRW3

Did you ever think of just doing it yourself? Very often the act of deriving a relationship will do more to cement the understanding than just looking at it.

----------


## Mike Bunting

> Did you ever think of just doing it yourself? Very often the act of deriving a relationship will do more to cement the understanding than just looking at it.


Total agreement! When you get it done, you'll have learned most of the notes on the fingerboard.

----------


## JonZ

> Total agreement! When you get it done, you'll have learned most of the notes on the fingerboard.


+1

Send me a copy when your done!

----------


## Séamas

> I am looking for a printable diagram of the mandolin fretboard WITH the accompanying notes on the staff so you can match up the positions when needed.



Here ya go, but it's a product you must order for $5, rather than free and printable. Still, it's cheap, and it has the note name _plus_ the notation (i.e. note on the staff) superimposed on each string/fret on the fretboard, which is very cool.  

It's the "Mandolin Fretboard [308]".

With thanks to member "drewgrass" who made this post a couple years back.

----------


## hobbes95

Hello
I play with the Windsor banjos and we need another mandolin player. Please email me.
Richard

----------


## Werner Jaekel

wrong one

----------


## Werner Jaekel

this one is better

----------


## Werner Jaekel

something is not working , so again

I made this when I started with the mandolin. But I have it stored in my head now and rarely need it any more. That is one advantage of doing it yourself.

----------


## groveland

> something is not working , so again
> 
> I made this when I started with the mandolin. But I have it stored in my head now and rarely need it any more. That is one advantage of doing it yourself.


What's interesting is many of us have been doing the "slide rule" thing for years to illustrate modes and chords, and that's exactly how software of that kind works 'behind the scenes.' No invention there... But this FiddleWidget fellow actually was granted a patent in 2008 because he committed it to a tangible device!  My hat's off to him.

----------


## Wayne Bagley

sorry for double posting. please delete.

----------


## Wayne Bagley

This is an older post and I have since drawn my own mandolin fretboard diagram. I would like to share it with you.
The image does not look perfect but it prints out just fine.

I hope that people on this forum find it useful.

----------

OneChordTrick

----------


## Purdy Bear

Bumping this old thread.  I was looking for one of these and came across this while using Google images.  Thanks for all the charts, it's explains a lot to me.  I'd drawn up the actual fret with the notes, but didn't know the stave positions, so thanks again.

----------

